
Blockchain or Government - andrewmoroz
https://medium.com/@andrewmoroz/blockchain-or-government-8c655b920650
======
andrewmoroz
Blockchain will dramatically weaken governmental power by (1) providing
competing contract enforcement mechanisms and thus reducing the need for
government; and (2) making most transactions anonymous.

